# Cuando Pilar era Pili: una historia de derroición femenina.



## pistacho2 (10 Ene 2018)

Tomad nota de esta historia, hembritas empoderaditas que aún estáis más o menos a tiempo de no acabar convertidas en despojos humanos. Se me ocurrió tras leer este hilo. 


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/amistoso-dialogo-entre-hombres-y-mujeres/985286-animorsa-forocoches-8.html
```
Es algo tocha, pero espero que os guste. Vamos a ello.


*Cuando Pilar era Pili*​Pili tiene 30 años, acaba de sacar sus oposiciones de auxiliar administrativo del hay-untamiento y esta mañana por fin firmó la deseada hipoteca. Qué suerte, por fin le ha toca un piso de protección oficial. No tiene dudas: ella es un buen partido. Va 2 días a la semana una media horita al gimnasio a darle a la elíptica, pero tampoco muy fuerte, porque no quiere que se le marquen los músculos jijiji. Pili pasa casi una hora arreglándose por las mañanas, maquillando esas incipientes manchas en la piel y patas de gallo que asoman a su rostro; lo tiene bajo control, y además, se arregla para gustarse, no para contentar a ningún hombre. 







Pili es una mujer fuerte e independiente, no necesita hombres en su vida, lo sabe después de haberse follado a unas cuantas docenas y de haber tenido unos 16 novios formales desde los 13 años (con relaciones de 3 meses a 3 años). Pili acaba de leer el artículo de Playground titulado "13 razones por las cuales todo el mundo se enamora de las treintañeras" y cierra el portátil satisfecha, segura de sí misma. 







Pili sale a la calle con una sonrisa y mira con condescendencia a esa chica de su edad que empuja un carrito de bebé mientras susurra una nana. "Ilusa, no sabe disfrutar de la vida, seguro que se ha ido con el primer pardillo que ha encontrado". Se para frente a un escaparate y decide comprarse ese bolso de Tous que tenía fichado desde hace semanas. "Un día es un día, tengo hipoteca pero al no tener hijos, me puedo permitir un caprichito". 







Entra en el Starbucks y pide la bebida más azucarada que hay en la carta. Tras el cristal de la calle, ve entrar en la furgoneta de una empresa de fontanería a un treintañero calvo, vestido con un mono lleno de mierda. "Menudo fracasado, tendrá mi edad pero parece mi padre, y además tiene un trabajo de pringados. Seguro que él no vale para sacarse Trabajo Social y unas oposiciones, como hice yo". Después saca su móvil: en apenas 10 minutos, su selfie con el inmenso vaso del Starfucks y la etiqueta #lavidaeschula ya tiene 47 likes y 23 comentarios, la mitad de ellos llamándola guapetona. Pili se siente una influencer, y mientras se acaba el dulzón brebaje, rebañando la espesa capa del fondo con la pajita, piensa en lo incómoda que la hizo sentir Pedro, su compañero de trabajo, cuando la quiso invitar a tomar algo el viernes pasado. "¿Pero quién se ha creído ese pobrecillo?" Le temblaba la voz, seguro que llevaba meses reuniendo valor para decirle algo. No, a ella le gustan los hombres decididos. Además Pedro es solo un auxiliar administrativo, tiene la cara redonda y de pardillo, mide solo 1,75 (15 cm más que ella) y a sus 35 años ya tiene entradas. A ella le gustan más altos, con rasgos más masculinos y la voz más grave. Como Juan Pablo el jefe de servicio, con su pelazo moteado de canas, sus espaldas anchas y musculosas, su mandíbula cuadrada y el aplomo indiferente con el que trata a sus subordinadas. Juan Pablo sí que está bueno, el otro día comentaba con Pepita en el trabajo lo mucho que les gustaría a ambas llevárselo a la cama. Pero mierda, ya está casado y tiene dos hijos. No pasa nada, el mundo está lleno de Juan Pablos deseando seducirla y enamorarla sin que ella tenga que pasar la vergüenza de ir a por ellos a saco, qué vergüenza, eso es de guarras. Mejor sentarse a esperar y como mucho dedicarles a los potenciales pretendientes una mirada cargada de intensos e inequívocos significados ocultos.







Pillar a los 30 un carapadre como Pedro, que sea responsable y buena persona, que sea un 6 físico y tenga la vida encaminada es una tragedia, un fracaso absoluto, ella vale mucho más (es un 6,5-6 y bajando), si se espera todavía pueden pillar un Christian Grey o un Brad Pitt. Jijiji bueno eso es pasarse, pero Pili es una chica humilde y realista, que sabe que algún Juan Pablo seguro que sí puede caer. 








Sucede que a los 35 Pedro, ese carapadre buenazo y con la vida encarrilada ya se ha ido con Pepita (qué tonta, seguro que se ha conformado porque últimamente ha ganado bastante peso), y solo se la acercan cuarentones derroídos o treintañeros que son un 4 como ella. Alguno todavía es un tipo con la cabeza medio bien amueblada, pero puajjj qué asco, es de los que apenas ha tenido relaciones, algo malo tendrá si otras no le han validado. Es tímido o inocentón, pero en su mente, seguro que se trata de un enfermo mental peligroso, o peor aún, de un putero. Quita quita, mejor esperar otro poco a ver si vuelven los Pedros betillas de 6 que la entraron cuando ella tenía 30. Total, los 40 son los nuevos 20, lo leyó el otro día en un blog de El País.








A los 37 ya le ha visto las orejas al lobo, ya se sabe avenjetada y en pánico biológico. "Que venga un cuarentón que no esté demasiado derroyed y que se gane la vida honradamente y me haga un bombo YA". Los cuarentones o tíos mediocres pero decentes de 35 que la entraban hace un par de años ya están embarazando a otras tías de su edad, se han buscado otras más jóvenes para darse los últimos homenajes antes de ser padres o se han resignado a la soltería y pasan de mover un dedo por ella. Pero claro, cómo va a tomar la iniciativa, está desesperada y lo sabe, pero sigue siendo una princesa; además ya tiene trienios y solo le queda pagar la hipoteca durante 32 años más, que se pasan volando. Se pone a leer a Osho y El Secreto y espera que le llueva un hombre bueno del cielo gracias a su manejo de la ley espiritual de la atracción universal o alguna magufada por el estilo.







A los 39 ya está en alerta roja y dispuesta a subirse al tren del primer cipote que no las mire con asco. Se va con el primer Mamadou o Mojamé que la hace ojitos en la cola de la frutería. Se embaraza en tiempo record, si tiene la suerte de no tener el útero caducado del todo y tener que pedirle pasta a sus padres para el tratamiento de fertilidad. Lo mantiene unos años hasta que logra legalizar su situación, porque pobre Mamadou, no puede trabajar por culpa del rasismo. Mamadou bebe, le pone los cuernos, alguna vez se le ha ido la mano, pero no es para tanto, no merece la pena contarlo. Todas las parejas tienen sus problemillas.







Cuando Mamadou tiene arreglados los papeles, pide paguita por su cuenta, tras abandonarla con su hijo mestizo. Mamadou es insolvente y no va a pasarle pensión a Pili, y el Estado de España no parece demasiado interesado en hacerle cumplir sus responsabilidades como padre. Al cabo de un tiempo, Mamadou regresa a Senegal con el dinero ahorrado de las paguitas y de los sablazos que le dio a otra Pili. Resulta que tenía dos hijas y una esposa (por el rito Molokobongo, no reconocido por el Estado de Senegal). Mamadou se monta un ciber-frutería en su pueblo natal y se construye una casita más o menos apañada, hay que ver lo que rinden los euros. Pili y su hijo mestizo jamás volverán a verle.







A sus 42 años, Pilar (ya nadie la llama Pili) entra de nuevo en modo pánico, más intenso si cabe que hace unos años. Busca nuevo proveedor, aprovechando los últimos años de tener más o menos formas de mujer reconocibles, y no de bolsa de basura. Le vale cualquiera, literalmente cualquiera que esté dispuesto a tragar, y se abre una cuenta el Badoo ese que antes le parecía una cosa de losers. Pero ya solo la usan como un cubo de esperma los cuatro cincuentones o tardocuarentones adictos al sexo que tienen tragaderas infinitas y talento para el MFH. Algunos de ellos son casados, se la follan unos meses, le dicen que dejarán a su mujer, pero eso no va a suceder jamás.







Con 45 años y totalmente hecha una mierda, tras una década de antidepresivos y de sentir en sus carnes el paso del tiempo, la tía llora a diario tras acostar a su niño mulato. "Todos los hombres son unos cabrones". Se corta el pelo y empieza a llenar sus redes sociales de consignas feministas y mensajes nada velados sobre su fortaleza como mujer, a pesar de su mala suerte. Pero ya nadie le da "me gusta", salvo cuatro fracasadas como ella: las otras mujeres la desprecian, para los hombres se ha vuelto invisible (e infollable)









A los 50, su niño mestizo ya es más respondón y travieso de lo deseable para un niño de 10 años. Los abuelos le dejan bien claro que ya tienen una edad y que no pueden seguir cuidándoselo a todas horas. Y siente que ella sola no puede con él, que le falta algo...Pero se consuela pensando que es una luchadora, una mujer fuerte que ha podido con todo, a pesar de los golpes de la vida. Nunca necesitó un hombre para salir adelante y no lo necesita ni necesitará jamás. Ese fue el resultado del test que hizo el otro día en la web de Telva. 








La cosa irá a peor en los años siguientes, cuando la edad del pavo (14-16) se junte con los labios partidos por peleas, el olor a marihuana de su cuarto y los librillos de OCB que encuentra en sus pantalones cuando revisa los bolsillos antes de echarlos a la lavadora.







A los 58, su niño con la mayoría de edad recién cumplida le robará el dinero y las joyas que tenga para marcharse de casa. Volverá una y otra vez, Pilar le dará dinero para que no le vuelva a robar, pero aún así le seguirán faltando objetos de valor. Tendrá que acompañarle a varios juicios, hasta que al final acabe en la cárcel por culpa de un malvado juez que no sabe lo que sufre una madre cuando su hijo se descarría; un horrendo juez machista que no le dará su decimonovena oportunidad únicamente porque su hijo es mulato, clavadito a Mamadou pero con la piel más clara. 







A los 62, Pilar encadenará una baja por depresión tras otra hasta la jubilación prematura, su médico le irá subiendo la dosis de antidepresivos, incluyendo nuevas pastillitas para controlar su insomnio y su bipolaridad. Estas pastillas se sumarán a las que ya toma para la tensión y otras mil movidas, porque claro, no está de humor para comer sano y salir a andar, la vida ha sido tan mala con ella que ya solo quiere sentarse a ver la televisión. Su hijo se ha marchado a Madrid y lleva dos años sin hablar con ella, desde aquella vez en que tuvo que llamar a la policía porque le estaba destrozando el piso. Alguien le dijo a Pilar que el muchacho estaba metido en temas muy jodidos y muy poco legales, pero prefiere no pensar demasiado en ello. Son solo rumores. Volverá algún día, reformado y a salvo, para dejar que ella ayude a su nuera en el cuidado de los nietos.

Con 65 años, una fría noche otoñal de sábado, Pilar llegará a las 5 de la mañana sin haber podido dormirse, a pesar de haberse visto por vigesimonovena vez Pretty Woman y Los Puentes de Madison en su _home cinema_, pese a haberse comido 5 cupcakes de frambuesa y queso fresco, pese a haberse tomado 3 orfidales con un whiskito como hizo la última vez que se sintió tan vacía (el domingo anterior). En mitad de extraños pensamientos alucinatorios, probará como último recurso encerrar a Misifú en la cocina y echar mano de su fiel amigo Black Mamba 4000. 







Por fin su mente consigue alumbrar algo parecido a la felicidad, recordando aquel momento en que un alfita rubio de ojos verdes la desvirgó en un prado del pueblo de sus abuelos mientras, a lo lejos, retumbaban los ecos una mediocre orquesta rural. El olor del Vaginesil la relaja, con el tiempo ha aprendido a disfrutarlo, aunque antes le parecía horroroso. De repente, el recuerdo de Mamadou se aparecerá en su mente, ¿qué habrá sido de él? Era un cerdo, pero menuda polla tenía, cómo la follaba a cuatro patas agarrándola del pelo. Se sentirá tan excitada que se untará el culo con el Vaginesil y pondrá el Black Mamba 4000 en modo máxima velocidad, mientras se pellizca los descolgados y arrugados pezones, a ver si así logra por fin olvidarse de ese extraño pinchazo en pecho y ese hormigueo en el brazo izquierdo. Cerrará los ojos para concentrarse en sus recuerdos, pero ya no volverá a abrirlos. 

A los dos días su ex compañera del ayuntamiento, Pepita, que vive en el edificio de enfrente con su marido Pedro y su segundo hijo (el casapapi de ventimuchos) empezará a llamarla por teléfono, extrañada al ver cómo no mueve las persianas y tiene las luces encendidas todo el rato. Al no obtener respuesta, irá a su casa, llamará al timbre, pero la única respuesta que reciba serán los maullidos desesperados de Misifú, todavía encerrado en la cocina. Temiendo lo peor, avisará a la policía, que tras forzar la puerta, se encontrará el cadáver de Pilar con incipientes signos de deterioro y putrefacción, con el Anal Inthruder 4000 aún funcionando y vibrando insertado en su ano muerto (sí que duran las pilas del cacharro, el gay del sex shop no mitió). Junto al sofá, una caja vacía de Orfidal, y un vaso a medias con whiski aguado.


En el triste y casi solitario entierro, sus primos comentarán que la pobre tuvo muy mala suerte en la vida, y también en la muerte. Tan mala suerte que la tierra cubrió su ataúd a los pocos meses de jubilarse y acabar de pagar su hipoteca. Pero en el ambiente flotará la inconfesable verdad de que Pilar, Pili, se pasó más de 40 años persiguiendo esa mala suerte con todas sus fuerzas. Los asistentes al entierro volverán a casa con sus familias y de Pilar, la pobre Pili, esa mujer tan especial, nadie volverá a acordarse.


----------



## Polirisitas (10 Ene 2018)

Ni con los hogos jiñados de Qalvición

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 22:12 ----------




Polirisitas dijo:


> Ni con los hogos jiñados de Qalvición



Que se joda por puta y subnormal.


----------



## Pio Pio (10 Ene 2018)

Ese tocho ya sabes quien se lo va a leer?.


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2018)

Se ve que folláis poco ¿eh?


----------



## Maxinquaye (10 Ene 2018)

Buena historia, le faltaron abortos pero buena historia.


----------



## corolaria (10 Ene 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Se ve que folláis poco ¿eh?



Pues por aquí andamos.

Como tú.


----------



## pistacho2 (10 Ene 2018)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Buena historia, le faltaron abortos pero buena historia.



Esos fueron entre los 20 y los 30 8:


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2018)

corolaria dijo:


> Pues por aquí andamos.
> 
> Como tú.



Yo no follo.
Yo *hago el amor*.


----------



## sebososabroso (10 Ene 2018)

Me he reído un rato, mis dies.


----------



## 999999999 (10 Ene 2018)

Estás muy cocido y resentido

Sal y vive la vida, que tú si que te vas a quedar muy solo


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Ene 2018)

¿Das unas hierbas para digerir el tocho?¿Y al final se casan?


----------



## Isuzu (10 Ene 2018)

Joder las pilas. ....
Exagera un poco pero no es irreal. 

Beyond Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Anónimo222 (10 Ene 2018)

¿Quién heredó el piso y la cuenta corriente? ¿Mamadou junior -si no ha muerto de cinco puñaladas- o sus 27 sobrinos, que a la vez han llegado casi a las manos entre ellos por el zulito del extrarradio?


----------



## Kiral (10 Ene 2018)

Me ha gustao mucho al principio. A partir de los 45 ni puta gracia, me da igual que se lo merezca, no me gusta ver sufrir asi a la gente.


----------



## pistacho2 (10 Ene 2018)

Kiral dijo:


> Me ha gustao mucho al principio. A partir de los 45 ni puta gracia, me da igual que se lo merezca, no me gusta ver sufrir asi a la gente.



A partir de los 45 la vida deja de ser chula y se acaban las oportunidades para enderezarla. No me regodeo en el sufrimiento, solo trato de describirlo como es: descarnado, absurdo. La muerte llega en el momento más ridículo posible, porque la parca no distingue.


----------



## jorge (10 Ene 2018)

*Brutal! * Ponlo tb en el ático.


----------



## Hamazo (10 Ene 2018)

A lo mejor soy yo el que vive en un mundo paralelo . Pero el canguelo en las tias cercanas, conocidas o familiares las percibo antes . 25 años máximo 27. Vamos , no falla.


----------



## Trovador (10 Ene 2018)

Me ha recordado bastante a esto:

Los Suaves - Dolores se llamaba Lola (con letra). - YouTube


----------



## Apocalipsis inmobiliario (11 Ene 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Se ve que folláis poco ¿eh?




Jojojo que poca sorpresa, que uno de los cerebros mas limitados del foro (quizá el mas limitado) no de mas que para escribir el 'argumento' del es-que-no-follas.


----------



## eltonelero (11 Ene 2018)

Kiral dijo:


> Me ha gustao mucho al principio. A partir de los 45 ni puta gracia, me da igual que se lo merezca, no me gusta ver sufrir asi a la gente.



No es que se lo merezca o se lo deje de merecer pero es a lo que un gran % de la sociedad se está encaminando a eso.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (11 Ene 2018)

Muy buen texto. Muy buenas las fotos. 5 stars.


----------



## Conde Duckula (11 Ene 2018)

Supongo que lo escribes porque lo has visto. Yo también lo he visto, de principio a fin no, claro. Pero si muchas petardas en todas esas fases.
Curioso porque conozco una que iba por ese camino, pero estaba bien bien buena. Y después de follarse a media España menos a mí  va y a los 33 caza a un chavalito jovencito recién salido de la carrera y con muy buena planta. Después de toda la vida la puta sacándose carreras de pinta y colorea para justificar vivir con los padres, haberles hecho discutir hasta que se han separado y trabajos de mierda muy cómodos para pagarse las fiestas y caprichos. Sigue estando jodidamente buena y no le llega el muro.
Conozco otra que la muy puta con cuarenta y tantos sigue diciendo que no se va a rejuntar con un tío para lavarle los calzoncillos. Pero la hijadeputa se cuelga del primero que ve aparecer. Y en cuanto pueda se casa con el primer incauto. Otra que es un parásito de los padres. Después de una vida de mantenerla dice que no les ayuda porque para eso no es forma de quererla.
Cuando era pequeño recuerdo un colega mulato. La historia de la madre era calcada. No existía el Tinder el Badoo y esas mierdas pero tenía sus equivalentes.
En fin, creo que el literato este lo clava o se aproxima bastante.


----------



## pistacho2 (11 Ene 2018)

Bernardo de Gálvez dijo:


> Jojojo que poca sorpresa, que uno de los cerebros mas limitados del foro (quizá el mas limitado) no de mas que para escribir el 'argumento' del es-que-no-follas.



Reductio ad coitum, nada nuevo. Yo a este tipo de subnormaladas ya paso de responder. Una persona no tiene más o menos razón o talento en función de lo que folle. De hecho, no tengo más razón o talento ahora que cuando no follaba una mierda o tenía que pagar por hacerlo.


----------



## Conde Duckula (11 Ene 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Se ve que folláis poco ¿eh?



Tú esque estás en ese caso. Pero eso es la puta lacra de España, medio mundo civilizado y el drama de millones de mujeres por culpa de la izmierda.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (11 Ene 2018)

Ya te arreglo yo el hilo con algo de calidad.
[youtube]R1Ep9V-SDXA[/youtube]


----------



## pistacho2 (11 Ene 2018)

Han posteado el mismo vídeo en la página anterior ::


----------



## Tae-suk (11 Ene 2018)

Kiral dijo:


> Me ha gustao mucho al principio. A partir de los 45 ni puta gracia, me da igual que se lo merezca, no me gusta ver sufrir asi a la gente.



Es sólo un cuento joder, ficción. Lo mismo que Blancanieves o Caperucita Roja. Aunque este es triste y terminal mal. Y aunque es ficción... pero más de uno/a se sentirá identificado/a. Lógico.

Quizá para evitar que mucha gente en la vida real termine así de mal, esta historia debería ser publicada y leida en muy distintos foros. Mis dieses a su autor.


----------



## Cacaceitero (11 Ene 2018)

Lo que me he loleado, y sobre todo con la historia, muy de Facebook, con esos mensajes de mierda, las fotos con refranes y frases de fríecroquetas, el retraso con entrepán.

Le felicito, molaría otra historia pero con Pepe.


----------



## Trejo (11 Ene 2018)

Esta historia sería cierta en un mundo ideal, pero en el mundo real estas zorras SIEMPRE acaban encontrando a un parguelas que cargue con ellas.


----------



## tothewebs (11 Ene 2018)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> Ya te arreglo yo el hilo con algo de calidad.
> [youtube]R1Ep9V-SDXA[/youtube]



o también esta

[youtube]ccsUjRhpo_U[/youtube]


----------



## pistacho2 (11 Ene 2018)

Trejo dijo:


> Esta historia sería cierta en un mundo ideal, pero en el mundo real estas zorras SIEMPRE acaban encontrando a un parguelas que cargue con ellas.



Discrepo. Sucede a menudo, tienes razón, pero en otros muchos casos no vuelve a pasar eso de que las rescaten hasta el infinito, no después de los 45. Quizás el típico desesperado del Badoo que quiere darle vidilla a los conductos seminales, pero la mayoría de los hombres que puedan considerar mínimamente valiosos estarán emparejados, separados-viogenizados-escarmentados o viviendo una vida casi monacal felizmente alejados de los pecados de la carne.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (11 Ene 2018)

Joder, todos esos memes de "yo, yo, yo, yo... yo soy lo mejor haga lo que haga, la culpa es de los demás" hacen llorar a los gatos. 



sepultada en guano dijo:


> Yo no follo.
> Yo *hago el amor*.



Jajajaja, pírate patética. ¿Hay algo más triste que engañarse a uno mismo?


----------



## Eric Finch (11 Ene 2018)

Le falta la identificación del cadáver y el entierro del mulato.

Los detalles sexual-forenses están de más. A nadie le importa si las pilas duran más o menos.


----------



## Almeida (11 Ene 2018)

Final feliz. El mulatito hereda un pisito libre de cargas :Baile:


----------



## macready (11 Ene 2018)

¿Los suaves, cafe quijano? A partir de los 45 , le puedes poner la de requiem por un sueño tranquilamente, hasta le puedes el cartelito aquel de "invierno"
[youtube]1wLIXLkwtWQ[/youtube]


----------



## gurripeich (11 Ene 2018)

Frase mítica del tocho: " la tía llora a diario tras acostar a su niño mulato"
mis dieses


----------



## Nopepito (11 Ene 2018)

*Bueno*

Lamentablemente, aunque un poco exagerada la historia, puede que realmente existan casos así, lo que si puedo decir es que yo conozco uno de primera mano, vecina mía, que cumple con casi todo, ahora cambiamos el niño mulato por su madre de 94 años enferma, la edad de ella la bajamos a unos 62, y que el piso por motivos varios se lo han entregado al banco con hipoteca inversa en usufructo para la madre. Menuda papeleta y el caso es que incluso a los 62 o 61 años, la mujer esta delgadita, es bastante guapa (de joven pivon seguro), ojos verdes, pero largo sin canas, teñido seguro pero de pelirojo le queda muy bien, aunque lamentablemente, tendrá el chocho sellado, pues en más de 20 años de vecinos, jamás la he visto con hombre alguno, y tampoco con mujer.

Se de más casos, sobre todo en pueblos de extremadura y andalucia que son los que más conozco por temas familiares, pero no tengo tanta información ni es de primera mano.

Lo siento por ellas.

P.D También conozco casos similares de hombres, uno de ellos de primera mano, un tio de mi mujer fallecido el año pasado por dejadez, cancer de colon en etapa inicial operable y tratable con casi el 100% de curacion asegurada y no quiso hacer nada, amargado de la vida se dejo comer por el cancer hasta palmar con 63 años.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (11 Ene 2018)

Buena historia e ilustrada con muy mala leche. Mis dies. 

Tomad nota, animosillas.


----------



## El pianista de París (11 Ene 2018)

Trejo dijo:


> Esta historia sería cierta en un mundo ideal, pero en el mundo real estas zorras SIEMPRE acaban encontrando a un parguelas que cargue con ellas.



Yo conozco a unas cuantas que son un calco a las de la historia (sin el rimbombante final  ) entre ellas, algunas de mi familia.


----------



## Challenger_borrado (11 Ene 2018)

Es muy bueno
Lo digo en serio , escribes de puta madre

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 14:04 ----------

A la animorsa le tienes que haber cagado el alma a pelo cuando se lo lea


----------



## bichobola (11 Ene 2018)

Cojonudo.

Me ha gustado mucho. Mis dies


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Ene 2018)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Tú esque estás en ese caso. Pero eso es la puta lacra de España, medio mundo civilizado y el drama de millones de mujeres por culpa de la izmierda.



*Que te mejores.*)
Te vendrá bien.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (11 Ene 2018)

Cualquiera que dependa tanto de los demás para ser feliz acabará jodido. La de mujeres que se han casado jóvenes, han tenido hijos y han muerto como perros abandonados...


----------



## Calbos Núñez (11 Ene 2018)

Trovador dijo:


> Me ha recordado bastante a esto:
> 
> Los Suaves - Dolores se llamaba Lola (con letra). - YouTube



Coño, sale Mamadou tocando con Los Suaves! ::


----------



## Trejo (11 Ene 2018)

pistacho2 dijo:


> Discrepo. Sucede a menudo, tienes razón, pero en otros muchos casos no vuelve a pasar eso de que las rescaten hasta el infinito, no después de los 45. Quizás el típico desesperado del Badoo que quiere darle vidilla a los conductos seminales, pero la mayoría de los hombres que puedan considerar mínimamente valiosos estarán emparejados, separados-viogenizados-escarmentados o viviendo una vida casi monacal felizmente alejados de los pecados de la carne.



Pues no sé. Yo hablo de lo que veo en la sociedad donde vivo. Hay miles y miles de divorciados cerca de los 50 o ya pasados que están acojonados por la posibilidad de no volver a emparejarse y vivir solos el resto de sus dias. Y esos se agarran a lo que sea, les da igual lo zorra que haya sido ella en el pasado, las cargas que tenga,....etc. Quieren una mujer a su lado a toda costa.


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Ene 2018)

yavestruz dijo:


> Joder, todos esos memes de "yo, yo, yo, yo... yo soy lo mejor haga lo que haga, la culpa es de los demás" hacen llorar a los gatos.
> 
> 
> 
> Jajajaja, pírate patética. ¿Hay algo más triste que engañarse a uno mismo?



_*
Si la envidia fuera tiña...*_
Vuelve a tu rincón pajillerín. :rolleye:


----------



## D4sser (11 Ene 2018)

Confiesa, Pili eres tú.


----------



## Pablo_Iglesias (11 Ene 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Se ve que folláis poco ¿eh?



Tu eres Pili, y lo sabes.
Por eso reaccionas de manera tan agresiva, te ves reflejada en tu presente y has visto tu futuro.


----------



## pistacho2 (11 Ene 2018)

Pablo_Iglesias dijo:


> Tu eres Pili, y lo sabes.
> Por eso reaccionas de manera tan agresiva, te ves reflejada en tu presente y has visto tu futuro.



Pilar es su fantasma de las navidades futuras :XX:


----------



## INE (11 Ene 2018)

Basado en hechos reales, te ha faltado añadir.

Me ha dado pena Misifú.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Ene 2018)

pistacho2 dijo:


> Pilar es su fantasma de las navidades futuras :XX:



Tomaras tu.)
Eu faço amor num ano mais do que tu fizeste na tua vida inteira.


----------



## pistacho2 (12 Ene 2018)

Señora, yo no le he preguntado lo que folla o deja de follar. No me importa lo más mínimo ni hace de ustec más lista o mejor persona. El hilo no va de su papo. A nadie le importa su apestoso papo. El mundo no gira alrededor de su papo.


----------



## Arrigurriaga (12 Ene 2018)

Hoy mismo he estado con una española que vive aquí. 41 años. Tres hijos de tres padres: uno de casi 18 que vive en España con su padre español, un mulato de 12 cuyo padre, en efecto, desapareció y fue probablemente asesinado por su propio hermano en su país (que no diré, pero es bastante más chungo que Senegal)... y un marroquí con el que está desde hace ya 10 años y con el que tiene una hija de dos. Y el moro es de lo más pagafantas que he conocido en mi vida: me dijo sin estar ella delante, "Volveremos a España porque no es feliz aquí. Yo me voy a Australia si hace falta, sólo quiero que ellos estén bien".

Lo pongo porque al niño mulato se nota que le faltan luces, y ya tienen problemas con él (no por conflictivo, como en el relato, al contrario: se le nota que se llevará hostias). No es el caso de esta mujer, pero es cierto que un hijo rana te puede complicar mucho la existencia. Este mismo relato sin el mulato delincuente no sería tan triste ni aterrador.


----------



## walda (12 Ene 2018)

Eric Finch dijo:


> Le falta la identificación del cadáver y el entierro del mulato.
> 
> Los detalles sexual-forenses están de más. A nadie le importa si las pilas duran más o menos.



Pero si lo de las pilas es lo mejor del relato. El resto está un poco manido ya...


----------



## INVICTVS (12 Ene 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Tomaras tu.)
> Eu faço amor num ano mais do que tu fizeste na tua vida inteira.



Tú no haces nada, no tienes un rol activo. Tú eres follada.

Y ahora a callar y a fregar la cocina, hostias.


----------



## BillyJoe (12 Ene 2018)

Demasiada ira en ese relato.

Pero te doy un laik por la intención.


----------



## MissInsomnia (12 Ene 2018)

Me he reído, mis dies.

Además tienes buena prosa, no es broma.

Este relato puede salvar vidas del gatocalipsis y la soledad. Yo que aún estoy en los veintipocos he tomado nota para no terminar como nuestra querida Pili.


----------



## eltonelero (12 Ene 2018)

INE dijo:


> Basado en hechos reales, te ha faltado añadir.
> 
> Me ha dado pena Misifú.



Misifú viendo que ese ser al que odiaba pero que le proporcionaba comida y alojamiento estaba muerto, y que su carne no era muy apetitosa, se fue de casa empezó una vida callejera donde encontró sentido a su vida.


----------



## MissInsomnia (12 Ene 2018)

eltonelero dijo:


> Misifú viendo que ese ser al que odiaba pero que le proporcionaba comida y alojamiento estaba muerto, y que su carne no era muy apetitosa, se fue de casa empezó una vida callejera donde encontró sentido a su vida.



Curiosa paradoja: con tanto feminismo y empoderamiento se destrozan a sí mismas, al igual que destrozan a los animales despojandoles de su naturaleza y esencia con tanto animalismo postmoderno. Suele ir de la mano... ienso:

Estas corrientes no vienen solas, lo hacen en pack.


----------



## pistacho2 (12 Ene 2018)

BillyJoe dijo:


> Demasiada ira en ese relato.
> 
> Pero te doy un laik por la intención.



Siento que te hayas llevado esa impresión, mi idea no era transmitir ira, sino mostrar con un toque de humor negro las consecuencias que tiene para las mujeres de mi generación el tragarse la propaganda massmierdosa.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (12 Ene 2018)

Muy divertido. Ha valido la pena leerlo entero. Mis thanks.


----------



## Cormac (12 Ene 2018)

piopio dijo:


> Ese tocho ya sabes quien se lo va a leer?.



Es muy amena la lectura. No seas vago hombre, que ya sé que Twitter manda.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Ene 2018)

pistacho2 dijo:


> Señora, yo no le he preguntado lo que folla o deja de follar. No me importa lo más mínimo ni hace de ustec más lista o mejor persona. El hilo no va de su papo. A nadie le importa su apestoso papo. El mundo no gira alrededor de su papo.



1. Mi papo está fuera de tu alcance. 2. Contesto por la exquisita educación con que fui dotada por mis progenitores.


----------



## Cesare$pada (12 Ene 2018)

Siempre hay algún baboso, y si es nigro o lumpen y les pega sarna con gusto no pica, tristemente.


----------



## pistacho2 (12 Ene 2018)




----------



## Krim (14 Ene 2018)

Ya tiene cojones que sepa de una Pili cuarentona, soltera y con un hijo problemático, amén de sus propios demonios...

Eso sí, físicamente, de derroída por los cojones, como un puto tren.


----------



## pistacho2 (15 Ene 2018)

Son reflotes sanos


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2018)

Muy buen relato, bien escrito e hilvanado. 

Le falta profundizar un poco en la relacion de Pili con el gato y con el black mamalu 4000 ese.


----------



## visaman (15 Feb 2018)

tengo a pepe secuestrado o me mandas foto de tus tetas por MP o se llamara pepa en breve. mode forero alpha malote foril off

modo yo mismo on francamente me da igual como seas y no me interesan nada tus fotos aunque me rio contigo, besos y tal mode yo mismo off

a fregar puta


----------



## maru80 (15 Feb 2018)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Cualquiera que dependa tanto de los demás para ser feliz acabará jodido. La de mujeres que se han casado jóvenes, han tenido hijos y han muerto como perros abandonados...



Es que el problema es ese, nos educan en el amor romántico, de buscar tu media naranja y eso no es así. A los 35 años empieza uno/a a conocerse un poco y todavía te queda la mitad de tu vida para seguir conociéndote a ti mismo.

Yo conozco a muy poca gente que sea capaz de estar solo y con estar solo me refiero a viajar solo, ir al cine solo, irte a la playa solo. Así pasa que luego quieres tener una relación y como no te conoces a ti mismo pues salen los problemas. Para ser feliz no hay que casarse, ni tener hijos, ni pareja. Estas cosas son opciones que como ser humano tienes la libertad de elegir.


----------



## _Stuka_ (7 Abr 2018)

maru80 dijo:


> Es que el problema es ese, nos educan en el amor romántico, de buscar tu media naranja y eso no es así. A los 35 años empieza uno/a a conocerse un poco y todavía te queda la mitad de tu vida para seguir conociéndote a ti mismo.
> 
> Yo conozco a muy poca gente que sea capaz de estar solo y con estar solo me refiero a viajar solo, ir al cine solo, irte a la playa solo. Así pasa que luego quieres tener una relación y como no te conoces a ti mismo pues salen los problemas. Para ser feliz no hay que casarse, ni tener hijos, ni pareja. Estas cosas son opciones que como ser humano tienes la libertad de elegir.



Si hasta los 35 no te conoces es que algo falla en tu cabeza, ergo estas muy perdido en la vida, alguien perdido no llega a buen destino.
La felicidad es hormonal y como mamiferos necesitamos compañia y desdendencia para que nuestro organismo nos pegue un chute de hormonas.
Las opciones y libertades sociales, como las de sexualidad y genero, son cosas de progres alienados.


----------



## Ryder (8 Abr 2018)

Trejo dijo:


> Pues no sé. Yo hablo de lo que veo en la sociedad donde vivo. Hay miles y miles de divorciados cerca de los 50 o ya pasados que están acojonados por la posibilidad de no volver a emparejarse y vivir solos el resto de sus dias. Y esos se agarran a lo que sea, les da igual lo zorra que haya sido ella en el pasado, las cargas que tenga,....etc. Quieren una mujer a su lado a toda costa.




no tengo ni he llegado a los 50 (voy por la treintena y me gustaria saber vuestra opinión... si pensais que este forero tiene razón .. porque su post me ha dejado un gran interrogante... ¿¿?¿?¿

... ... la historia esta muy bien ... pero tiene desde mi punto de vista alguna irrealidad... p.ej: ... das a entender que posteriormente a los 45 se quedara mas sola que la una y no la querra nadie... pero también que es funcionaria, por lo tanto tiene la vida resuelta y dudo que le falten pretendientes a cualquier edad con esa privilegiada posición ... no es una "maltratada de la vida con curros intermitentes" ... si veo viable el que tenga pareja.. ya el que tenga hijos puede ser que no (a no ser que saque billetera y adopte) ... o antes de la menopausia espabile ... en mi ciudad hay ahora anuncios en las marquesinas de los autobuses y grandes paneles de clinicas de fecundación ... una muerta de hambre puede ser que no pero la cruda realidad me dice que una funcionaria que quiera "tener compañia" ... va a tener compañia ... black mamba 4000 aparte ...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 May 2018)

uppppppp!!!


----------



## mostacho_borrado (7 May 2018)

gracias por el tocho helmano, es la vida mesma.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (20 Jun 2018)

Han citado esta historia en otro hilo del ático y creo que se merece un reflote.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (20 Jun 2018)

MaxWebos dijo:


> Han citado esta historia en otro hilo del ático y creo que se merece un reflote.



Exacto. Gracias por ello.


----------



## mostacho_borrado (20 Jun 2018)

Biba pistacho ole tu polla


----------



## Don Bocadillon (20 Jun 2018)

"No pasa nada, el mundo está lleno de Juan Pablos deseando seducirla y enamorarla sin que ella tenga que pasar la vergüenza de ir a por ellos a saco, qué vergüenza, eso es de guarras. Mejor sentarse a esperar y como mucho dedicarles a los potenciales pretendientes una mirada cargada de intensos e inequívocos significados ocultos."
Real como la vida misma.

Sent from my MI PAD 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## eltonelero (20 Jun 2018)

Un clásico de la literatura.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Jun 2018)

MaxWebos dijo:


> Han citado esta historia en otro hilo del ático y creo que se merece un reflote.



¿Qué hilo?


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (20 Jun 2018)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Qué hilo?



Uno sobre una follanegros del mismo autor.


----------



## pistacho2 (21 Jun 2018)

Medio año después, este hilo ha sido reflotado varias veces por gente que no es yo mismo, y ha recibido la friolera de 129 thanks. No me esperaba semejante acogida, y os la agradezco sinceramente.


----------



## lisipo (21 Jun 2018)

Joder he leído la historia y puede q les pasará a las tías de los 80 y 90, pero ninguna 30ñera actual está derroida o carruselada, pero las de 40 actuales puede pero se van comportando y las 35añeras casi 40tonas pueden q sean despistadas pero ya no hay ese modelo de mujer.


Estáis mayores.


----------



## Pénjamo (21 Jun 2018)

Me lo he leido del tiron y me ha gustado mucho la historia que cuenta.Mi enhorabuena al autor del hilo.


----------



## Thom son (24 Jun 2018)

Lo he leído por tramos justo del revés. Me ha gustado tanto la iconografía como la prosa. Es bueno, publicable si no lo ha sido ya.


----------



## Sean Thorton (16 Jul 2018)

up!!!!

+ 10 caracterers


----------



## eltonelero (16 Jul 2018)

Thom son dijo:


> Lo he leído por tramos justo del revés. Me ha gustado tanto la iconografía como la prosa. Es bueno, publicable si no lo ha sido ya.



Ostia yo también probé a leerlo al revés.

Le da un toque aun mas dramático a lo memento de al ir del declive total al momento de su chortinismo puebleril.


----------



## Tacañete (16 Jul 2018)

eltonelero dijo:


> No es que se lo merezca o se lo deje de merecer pero es a lo que un gran % de la sociedad se está encaminando a eso.



Y el problema de todo esto no es que Pili sea como sea, es la educación que ha recibido Pili que la lleva a verse como se ve a base de tomar malas decisiones. Antiguamente las cosas de la vida se tenían muy claras desdes la adolescencia, madres y abuelas se encargaban de educar a su prole, ahora la que educa es la televisión; ¡mal asunto, la vida no suele dar segundas oportunidades!.


----------



## Sean Thorton (18 Ago 2018)

arriba la vida de Pili !!!


----------



## pepero200 (18 Ago 2018)

Estos hilos son de esos que hay que imprimirlos, hombre


----------



## Hermericus (18 Ago 2018)

Hay casos peores.


----------



## Kalipso_borrado (18 Ago 2018)

Impresionante.


----------



## Brunno (18 Ago 2018)

Ese black mamba.....

Lo tengo que probar, 
¿lo habéis usado?


----------



## Sean Thorton (26 Sep 2018)

Arriba Animosa.. la historia...
:: :: :: :: ::


----------



## Poleo (28 May 2019)

Up!


----------



## emosidongañado. (28 May 2019)

Chincheta, épico relato.


----------



## Maese Jean-Paul Marat (28 May 2019)

El mejor hilo de la historia de burbuja 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (29 May 2019)

Cada vez que alguien reflota este hilo me parece más sublime la selección de imágenes.


----------



## Komanche O_o (29 May 2019)

Vaya pedazo de mierda machista, trasnochada y de vieguencomedoritos, no habeis visto una mujer real en vuesta puuuuuuta vida de frikys aquitenses.., seguid mintiendoos a vosotrros mismos, con tanto odio y despercio, que va a ser a vosotros a los que os van a encontrar muertos solos y amargados con el Pajeitor2000 puesto


----------



## Komanche O_o (29 May 2019)

Noto mucha envidia y amargura propia en este hilo... la Pili esa ha follado mas que todo el foro de amargados juntos, ybken que lo ha disfrutado


----------



## Peritta (29 May 2019)

Es por estas perlas por lo que merece la pena bucear en el Burbuja. Muchas gracias por reflotarla. No la había leído.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Juan Palomo (29 May 2019)

Gracias por el reflote, no lo había leído.


----------



## allan smithee (29 May 2019)

Muy bueno, aunque rezuma venganza. Nos gusta el relato porque Pili es el chivo expiatorio de nuestros fracasos con ese tipo de mujer.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 May 2019)

13 novios, XDDDD menuda puta la prima Pili.


----------



## Adriano_ (29 May 2019)

Pillo sirio en jilo mitico.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maledicencia (29 May 2019)

Lo leí todo. Muy bueno 

¿Y las NoMo? ¿cómo acabarán ellas?


----------



## Cui Bono (29 May 2019)

Tampoco es para tanto ser feo de cojones. Te está derroyendo el ansia viva y el rencor.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2019)

Gran tocho. Me ha encantado. Sigue así.

"A los 50, su niño mestizo ya es más respondón y travieso de lo deseable para un niño de 10 años. Los abuelos le dejan bien claro que ya tienen una edad y que no pueden seguir cuidándoselo a todas horas."

Ésta frase la he escuchado yo a abuelitos de niños que dejan de ser entrañables...


----------



## etsai (29 May 2019)

Conozco a Pili/Pilar en todas sus fases:

-La recién licenciada y colocada, medio potable que viaja por todo el mundo y acude a fiestas y conciertos pero que es incapaz de retener a un hombre de estatus igual o superior y que mira al resto de tipos con desdén.

-La desesperada que en tiempo de descuento intenta, y logra, coger por banda a un pringao (al que en otro tiempo ni hubiese mirado a la cara) o un inmi para que le haga un hijo en tiempo record.

-La canosa y agotada madre que pasa las horas en el parque SOLA con su hijo mulato, sin padre conocido y sin amigos, y que te mira con tristeza y resignación mientras juegas con tu hijo.

-La Nekane de pelo rojo caoba cortado a machete que trabaja en administración y abraza abiertamente y sin ningún tipo de complejos el feminismo, el nacionalismo y el inmigracionismo más radical. La eclosión final de un monstruo que ha ido gestándose durante décadas.


----------



## Drako (29 May 2019)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Vaya pedazo de mierda machista, trasnochada y de vieguencomedoritos, no habeis visto una mujer real en vuesta puuuuuuta vida de frikys aquitenses.., seguid mintiendoos a vosotrros mismos, con tanto odio y despercio, que va a ser a vosotros a los que os van a encontrar muertos solos y amargados con el Pajeitor2000 puesto



*




Pili/Pilar detected*

 A más ver


----------



## Decipher (31 May 2019)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Vaya pedazo de mierda machista, trasnochada y de vieguencomedoritos, no habeis visto una mujer real en vuesta puuuuuuta vida de frikys aquitenses.., seguid mintiendoos a vosotrros mismos, con tanto odio y despercio, que va a ser a vosotros a los que os van a encontrar muertos solos y amargados con el Pajeitor2000 puesto



Ha dolido.


----------



## emosidongañado. (31 May 2019)




----------



## Antiparticula (31 May 2019)

Interesante.
Pero fijaos en la falacia.
La supuesta evolucion de pilar es en realidad una sucesion de muchas pilares actuales de diferentes edades.


----------



## pistacho2 (31 May 2019)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Vaya pedazo de mierda machista, trasnochada y de vieguencomedoritos, no habeis visto una mujer real en vuesta puuuuuuta vida de frikys aquitenses.., seguid mintiendoos a vosotrros mismos, con tanto odio y despercio, que va a ser a vosotros a los que os van a encontrar muertos solos y amargados con el Pajeitor2000 puesto



Mire, aquí el machista y trasnochado será usted, que se piensa que las mujeres son seres débiles a los que hay que poner en un pedestal para que no se enfrenten al lado feo de sus propias decisiones ni siquiera a través de un relato de humor negro. Machista, trasnochado y con tendencias represoras propias de una moral puritana. Como las señoras puritanas, ustedes los aliados asumen una pose de rectitud moral y búsqueda del defecto ajeno en un fatuo intento de esconder sus propios demonios.


----------



## Tumama (16 Ene 2020)

Pillo sitio.

+ Refloto sanamente. Este jilo debería ser leído por todas las Pilis del mundo para que entiendan las repercusiones que pueden tener sus malas decisiones de hoy en el futuro.

+ Cito



Ryder dijo:


> no tengo ni he llegado a los 50 (voy por la treintena y me gustaria saber vuestra opinión... si pensais que este forero tiene razón .. porque su post me ha dejado un gran interrogante... ¿¿?¿?¿



Si, hay muchos así. Pero son de la generación de varones que siempre tuvieron una mujer al lado que se encargara de la casa. Vivieron con su madre hasta que se casaron y pasaron a vivir con su mujer. Sería la generación de nuestros padres (los padres de quienes ahora tenemos más de 30, largos).


----------



## Matriarca (25 Abr 2020)

Que bonita la historia de tu madre.
te ha autorizado ella la biografía?


----------



## Cuqui (25 Abr 2020)

Pilar, verdad? Encantado de conocerte.


----------



## Matriarca (25 Abr 2020)

Pero muchos tíos os sorprenderiais de saber que la mayoría de mujeres preferimos vivir solas que enrollarnos con fulanos como Pedro o que no nos gustan, que son la mayoría. 
Sois los tíos sin novia los que no tenéis vida social después de los 40


----------



## Matriarca (25 Abr 2020)

Te acabo de decir que preferimos quedarnos solas.
de lo de tener un hijo con un tío que no nos apasione, ni en sueños.
lo siento por vosotros que parecéis bastante desesperados por tener algún saco de semen y florero para vuestra patética vida.
no valeis como material genético ni animal de compañía.
Afortunadamente yo me siento correspondida a lo largo de mi vida y el amor sólo me interesa mientras dura.
os vais a Joder los nuncafollistas.
Seguid llorando, porque antes prefieren estar muertas que con vosotros.


----------



## Matriarca (25 Abr 2020)

Se te jodidisimo, carne de putero estafado y atracado, 
y tú que sabes como son los tíos que me gustan? básicamente la química es innata no entra dentro de un mero estándar.
y ni tan altos ni rubios aunque estuve con uno.
si no gustais a las tías no penséis que van a estar con vosotros por necesidad.
para eso mejor meterse a lesbiana. es lo que deberían hacer muchos misóginos del foro.


----------



## HoK. (25 Abr 2020)

Joder que tochaco.


----------



## Jasa (25 Abr 2020)

Mamadu se vuelve a Senegal a abrir un negocio teniendo pagas y papeles españoles???

Ni de coña,


----------



## pistacho2 (30 Abr 2020)

A alguna le ha escocido...


----------



## El primo del pantanito. (4 Jul 2020)

Hilo miticoc. Mis dises @pistacho2


----------



## Palpatine (4 Jul 2020)

Tesladerroyidoria. dijo:


> Hilo miticoc. Mis dises @pistacho2



Rayoc de la muerte manda


----------



## eltonelero (9 Jul 2020)

Los viejos clásicos nunca mueren


----------



## El primo del pantanito. (9 Jul 2020)

BRVTAL


----------



## pistacho2 (31 Jul 2020)

Más de 200 nutris, TNB.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (17 Ago 2020)

Tremendo relato, ajustado a la realidad de algunas y que cada día que pasa va aumentando más de lo que se cree; a pesar de las mentiruzas y postureo en las rrss. Enhorabuena al Op.


----------



## TedKord (17 Ago 2020)

Literatura maravillosa. Deberían enseñar esto a todas las niñas y mujeres jóvenes.


----------



## perrosno (12 Sep 2020)

Mis dies, real como la vida misma!!!!


----------



## Anticriminal (12 Sep 2020)

_Foto para ambientar el hilo._


----------



## Aretta (13 Sep 2020)

pistacho2 dijo:


> Tomad nota de esta historia, hembritas empoderaditas que aún estáis más o menos a tiempo de no acabar convertidas en despojos humanos. Se me ocurrió tras leer este hilo.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Madre de Dios... Ahora mismo me meto en el meetic y le pido matrimonio al primer paco calvo y barrigudo que me hable


----------



## walda (13 Sep 2020)

Pili no se merecía ese final. Era buena persona y mejor forera


----------



## TomBolillo (18 Sep 2020)

Lo mejor, los memes.


----------



## Conejo europeo (18 Oct 2020)

Dios, menuda obra maestra.


----------



## Palpatine (18 Oct 2020)

Tema mitico


----------



## Chortina Premium (18 Oct 2020)

La parte final del Anal Intruder es sublime, ja, ja, ja...


----------



## kukaña (26 Oct 2020)

hay libros peores


----------



## ingeniata (28 Oct 2020)

Me leí todo el tocho, real como la vida misma con un punto de ida de olla, pero nada grave, según iba leyendo iba recordando cierta mujer de mi familia


----------



## Barruel (22 Nov 2020)

Lo de la "mirada cargada de intensos e inequívocos significados ocultos" es digno de Dostoievski.

Bravo.


----------



## Imparable (23 Dic 2020)

GX dS gf Uuuu te das


----------



## jotace (25 Dic 2020)

Segunda vez que me lo leo desde que se inició el hilo y me parece sublime.

Quizás falten amigas realimentandose entre ellas y referencias a sexo en NY, pero eso ya para la novela.


----------



## elpesetilla (25 Dic 2020)

a esa no le subieeon a la internet una foto de lla llena de leche de palo y denuncio porque decia que era un fake y la verdad q de fake nanda??

quien coño dinunsia un fake siedo famoso cuado hay 2000 fakes de la grisso mamando verga y q se notan q son fake, no como el de la pili que le hecharon todo el veneno sobre el jepeto jajajajajajaa

si dinusia es x algo jajajajajaj


----------



## pistacho2 (5 Feb 2021)

Reflote en el día en que me despido de este foro. No es por vacilar, pero este es uno de mis escritos favoritos...Y os aseguro que he escrito mucho a lo largo de mi vida, incluso he ganado algún concursito y tengo cosas publicadas en obras colectivas, pero definitivamente. Gracias a todos por leerlo. Espero que siga reflotándose para disfrute de las nuevas generaciones foriles.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (5 Feb 2021)

Hay talento ahi

¿Por qué te marchas?


----------



## pistacho2 (5 Feb 2021)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Hay talento ahi
> 
> ¿Por qué te marchas?



Gracias, ahí lo explico:

Mis cosas - Me retiro definitivamente del foro. Gracias a todos | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad. 

A saber dónde estarán. Realmente ni me acuerdo cuáles eran las que faltan. Pero no fue tan complicado: me bastó con hacer unas búsquedas de imagen con un poco de mala baba.


----------



## Erik morden (5 Feb 2021)

pistacho2 dijo:


> Reflote en el día en que me despido de este foro. No es por vacilar, pero este es uno de mis escritos favoritos...Y os aseguro que he escrito mucho a lo largo de mi vida, incluso he ganado algún concursito y tengo cosas publicadas en obras colectivas, pero definitivamente. Gracias a todos por leerlo. Espero que siga reflotándose para disfrute de las nuevas generaciones foriles.



Gracias por todo, un placer


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (14 Abr 2021)

Upeo sano coño a un clasico atemporal


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (14 Abr 2021)

walda dijo:


> Pili no se merecía ese final. Era buena persona y mejor forera



Misifu es la autentica victima en este hilo.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (15 Abr 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Misifu es la autentica victima en este hilo.



Al final fue adoptado, menos mal. Aquí le vemos disfrutando de la casa de su nuevo siervo.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (15 Abr 2021)

Buen reflote, a ver si lo lee alguna que esté a tiempo de no convertirse en la protagonista...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Abr 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Yo no follo.
> Yo *hago el amor*.



Eso decimos todos.


----------



## ingeniata (15 Abr 2021)

Es glorioso este hilo , gracias @Lord en el Centeno por el reflote


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Abr 2021)

ingeniata dijo:


> Es glorioso este hilo , gracias @Lord en el Centeno por el reflote



a Pistacho por redactarlo.... 
ya me jode tener que admitir que la historia de PIli se va en tramos en gente que conozco
la fase de empoderadita,
la de ver que se queda para vestir santos
las que se insemina sola
la que se va con el primer parguela que pasa

el hilo tiene la virtud de contar la historia de muchas...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Abr 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> a Pistacho por redactarlo....
> ya me jode tener que admitir que la historia de PIli se va en tramos en gente que conozco
> la fase de empoderadita,
> la de ver que se queda para vestir santos
> ...



Una obra maestra, desgraciadamente me he sentido muy identificado con la protagonista escepto en la capacidad adquisitiva y en los folleos convulsivos.


----------



## Garrapata (15 Abr 2021)

Mira que somos putas


----------



## Trejo (15 Abr 2021)

pistacho2 dijo:


> Discrepo. Sucede a menudo, tienes razón, pero en otros muchos casos no vuelve a pasar eso de que las rescaten hasta el infinito, no después de los 45. Quizás el típico desesperado del Badoo que quiere darle vidilla a los conductos seminales, pero la mayoría de los hombres que puedan considerar mínimamente valiosos estarán emparejados, separados-viogenizados-escarmentados o viviendo una vida casi monacal felizmente alejados de los pecados de la carne.



Te voy a decir cómo funcionan las cosas en el mundo real (al menos en el 99% de los casos):

Un tío es viogenizado, corneado...etc. Cuando le pasa, empieza con lo de tds pts, ninguna tía me va a volver a putear, lo juro por mis muertos....... Se encuentra fuerte, seguro de sí mismo. Empieza a salir con amigos (si los tiene), va a putas cuando le apetece follar, se convence a sí mismo que va a volver a vivir la vida.

Pero van pasando las semanas, los meses, a veces años..., las putas cuestan dinero y si no tienes un sueldo en condiciones, la cuenta del banco se va vaciando a la velocidad de la luz. La familia no para de presionar para que "rehaga su vida" y empieza a echar de menos dormir al lado de un chocho todas las noches y follar sin tener que estar mirando el reloj por si se pasa la media hora que le dan los 50 € que le cobra la lumi. Se apunta a Tinder, Meetic y similar y cuando sale (antes que se podía) tira la caña a varias durante la noche. Al principio sólo le entra a las que están mejor físicamente, pero ninguna le hace ni puto caso. Sigue pasando el tiempo y, como no consigue anda, baja el nivel, esta vez a tías del montón pero sin llegar a ser cancros. Sigue sin conseguir ninguna y ya, desesperado, dispara a todo lo que tenga raja. Da igual viejas, jóvenes, con o sin hijos, gordas, enanas, desdentadas o con los dientes podridos del tabaco.....

Al final, por pura estadística, algún excremento le hace caso y la trata como una reina. Ella ve la dependencia emocional que él tiene y se aprovecha de la situación para sacarle pasta, regalos,...etc. Y si un día el tío se cansa y le dice que basta, la tía lo viogeniza o le pone los cuernos y todo vuelve a empezar.


----------



## TomBolillo (15 Abr 2021)

Trejo dijo:


> Te voy a decir cómo funcionan las cosas en el mundo real (al menos en el 99% de los casos):
> 
> Un tío es viogenizado, corneado...etc. Cuando le pasa, empieza con lo de tds pts, ninguna tía me va a volver a putear, lo juro por mis muertos....... Se encuentra fuerte, seguro de sí mismo. Empieza a salir con amigos (si los tiene), va a putas cuando le apetece follar, se convence a sí mismo que va a volver a vivir la vida.
> 
> ...



El círculo vicioso de los beta blue pillers


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Abr 2021)

Que más dará el futuro si no sabemos cuándo nos vamos a morir


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Abr 2021)

Garrapata dijo:


> Mira que somos putas



Mas que la gallina Manolita
que aprendio a nadar para tirarse a los patos.


----------



## .AzaleA. (19 Abr 2021)

pistacho2 dijo:


> Tomad nota de esta historia, hembritas empoderaditas que aún estáis más o menos a tiempo de no acabar convertidas en despojos humanos. Se me ocurrió tras leer este hilo.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




*Estoy esperando la versión PACO de este post*. Pero a lo que voy. Hace unos días vi a una Pili de estas, o un cuadro andante. No sé...

Estaba en el DIA y, de pronto, entra una mujer alta cuyas pintas de Barbie ochentera te hacían pensar que se había escapado de una viñeta-cómic de Francisco Ibáñez. Tendría más de 50 años a juzgar por su cutis cortado (de arrugas) y el tono anaranjado-artificial de su piel debido al abuso del sol. Cabello teñido de rubio platino y los párpados maquillados en color fucsia. Llevaba una mini-mini falda con leotardos luciendo sus piernas de sprinter; todavía conservaba una forma torneada y bonita. No era así de firme su vientre, el cual sobresalía de perfil como un barrilete tras su camisa-vestido. Llevaba una mascarilla con la bandera de España y a sus dos Yorkshire Terrier les había puesto una camisetita de bebés a juego.

Una de las cajeras dijo su nombre... recuerdo cierta casposidad al oírlo, pero no me viene a la cabeza ahora. Tal vez Asunción, Consuelo o Maripili.

Quizás me equivoque pero, a juzgar por sus perritos y sus pintas de adolescente (pese a su edad), no pude evitar recordar este post al verla aquel día. CABRONES.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (19 Abr 2021)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> *Estoy esperando la versión PACO de este post*. Pero a lo que voy.
> Hace unos días vi a una Pili de estas, o un cuadro andante. No sé...
> 
> Estaba en el DIA y, de pronto, entra una mujer alta cuyas pintas de Barbie ochentera te hacían pensar que se había escapado de una viñeta-cómic de Francisco Ibáñez. Tendría más de 50 años a juzgar por su piel cortada (de arrugas). Dermis en un tono anaranjado artificial debido al abuso del sol. Tinte rubio platino, párpados maquillados en color fucsia. Era alta y llevaba una mini-mini falda con leotardos luciendo sus piernas de sprinter; todavía conservaba una forma bonita. No era así de firme su vientre, el cual sobresalía de perfil como un barrilete tras su camisa-vestido. Llevaba una mascarilla con la bandera de España y a sus dos Yorkshire Terrier les había puesto una camisetita de bebés a juego.
> ...



Para que digan que el foro no sirve para nada,sirve para chincharte al recordar el post de Pili ,bruji


----------



## Mentalharm (6 May 2021)

La historia que me emocionó. 9/10


----------



## Vengerberg (29 May 2021)

Mucha "independencia" y mucha "liberación", total, para terminar esclavas del trabajo, amargadas, frustradas, histéricas, estresadas y hasta arriba de tranquilizantes, teniendo el primer hijo a los 45 y buscando proveedor en Tinder como unas verdaderas desesperadas (y si no los sustituyen por 8 gatos), sobrepeso y envejecimiento prematuro, mala leche perpetua, sin tiempo libre y llegando a fin de mes a duras penas, incluso cuando trabaja también la pareja. Y a esto lo llaman "progreso". 

A mí que me den esos años donde un macho ibérico como Dios manda mantenía perfectamente a una familia con un único sueldo. Lo he visto en mis padres, y solo puedo decir que mucho feminismo y mucho empoderamiento y mucha chorrada y mucha modernez, pero en realidad, ya quisiera cualquier "liberada" tener la vida de una mantenida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jun 2021)

Garrapata dijo:


> Mira que somos putas



Está bien reconocerlo.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (24 Jun 2021)

Es el estereotipo de mujer tonta del culo y prácticamente analfabeta. La que se pregunta dónde están todos los chicos y hombres buenos, guapos, inteligentes y que sean como un príncipe azul. Pues por todas partes, tarada con el gusto en el culo. Hay tantos que cuesta elegir uno. Pero pocas los elegimos, la mayoría se quedan solos. Y no, no son feos, ni tontos, ni vagos. Podrían ser modelos si quisieran, incluso.




maru80 dijo:


> Es que el problema es ese, nos educan en el amor romántico, de buscar tu media naranja y eso no es así. A los 35 años empieza uno/a a conocerse un poco y todavía te queda la mitad de tu vida para seguir conociéndote a ti mismo.
> 
> Yo conozco a muy poca gente que sea capaz de estar solo y con estar solo me refiero a viajar solo, ir al cine solo, irte a la playa solo. Así pasa que luego quieres tener una relación y como no te conoces a ti mismo pues salen los problemas. Para ser feliz no hay que casarse, ni tener hijos, ni pareja. Estas cosas son opciones que como ser humano tienes la libertad de elegir.



Uno no se conoce a sí mismo: se forja a sí mismo. Porque no somos nada cuando nacemos. Y para ser alguien hay que instruirse: aprender toda clase de cosas, tanto a nivel intelectual, como espiritual, habilidades manuales de todo tipo, relacionarse con el entorno social, etc. Para eso están la infancia y la adolescencia. Una vez cumples los 20, ya tienes que ser alguien y debes saber en qué grupo humano encajas o te desenvuelves mejor. Y, dentro de ese grupo, es donde puedes encontrar a una persona afín.

Nunca he tenido problemas para encontrar a alguien, ya sean amigos o pareja. Tampoco tengo problemas con estar sola. De hecho, necesito pasar tiempo a solas para no "disolverme" en los demás. Y sí, vivo un amor romántico y he encontrado a mi media naranja, que encaja en el estereotipo de príncipe azul. Y he conocido a montones de chicos que encajan en este tipo pero, obviamente, elegí a uno solo. Tal vez este es el privilegio que tenemos las millenials y las generación Z: nos hemos librado de las generaciones de pacos derroídos y repugnantes.

No se qué coño de vidas vacías y extrañas vivís los normies. Sois como zombis vacíos que vais en automático por la vida. Juro que no lo comprendo.


----------



## OYeah (25 Jun 2021)

Al autor del hilo, del que me acuerdo: excelso. Muy bien.

Pero mencionar que ahora lo que se lleva es Dolores se llamaba Lola. Quiero decir, que son capaces de cambiar el chip en su fracaso para hacer un triunfo el ser puta online. El ganar dinero en Only Fans o Pasión.com. Sugar Daddys.

Haz otro con ello, Pistacho, y tenemos al 70% de las mujeres del pais ya retratadas.


----------



## adelaidowest (5 Ago 2021)

Vaya tocho cabron
Pero ni te falta ni te sobra


----------



## Isleño (5 Ago 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Es el estereotipo de mujer tonta del culo y prácticamente analfabeta. La que se pregunta dónde están todos los chicos y hombres buenos, guapos, inteligentes y que sean como un príncipe azul. Pues por todas partes, tarada con el gusto en el culo. Hay tantos que cuesta elegir uno. Pero pocas los elegimos, la mayoría se quedan solos. Y no, no son feos, ni tontos, ni vagos. Podrían ser modelos si quisieran, incluso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En privilegio del renault...algunas ni eso,jjajaja


----------



## Ghosterin (5 Ago 2021)

Almeida dijo:


> Final feliz. El mulatito hereda un pisito libre de cargas :Baile:



Lo usa para montar un narcopiso, si es que siguiera vivo tras la muerte de la protagonista.


----------



## kicorv (15 Ago 2021)

Ghosterin dijo:


> Lo usa para montar un narcopiso, si es que siguiera vivo tras la muerte de la protagonista.



No sabía de este hilo. 10/10.

Por qué no se fija este hilo en el foro? Vamos, deberíamos promocionarlo como han hecho las feminazis con la canción del violador eres tú, como mínimo.

Hasta los pequeños detalles son dignos de admirar. Como el tío que mide 175cm (15cm más que ella) y a ella no le parece suficientemente alto. O detalles más obvios como que, efectivamente, las marimachos se vuelven como tales después de engendrar misandria por su propia suerte, como la Pili. Buscan malotes, las malotean, se divorcian y luego se rapan y convierten en antihombres, con odio 24/7 frente a los mismos (menos a su hijo, que es una excepción). La típica Charo machorra, vamos. 

BRVTAL.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (15 Ago 2021)

¿El mensaje con más thankitos de la historia del foro?


----------



## HARLEY66 (15 Ago 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Yo no follo.
> Yo *hago el amor*.



buffff, menudo coñazo.... hacer el amor es como follar pero en aburrido.


----------



## sepultada en guano (15 Ago 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> buffff, menudo coñazo.... hacer el amor es como follar pero en aburrido.



Qué va para nada.
Es comportarse como animales, pero en un estadio mental más elevado.


----------



## Erik morden (15 Ago 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Qué va para nada.
> Es comportarse como animales, pero en un estadio mental más elevado.



Eres una planta? 
@-Aноñимо- ,te he encontrado novia


----------



## sepultada en guano (15 Ago 2021)

Erik morden dijo:


> Eres una planta?
> @-Aноñимо- ,te he encontrado novia



Estoy muy bien plantá.
Que es diferente.


----------



## HARLEY66 (15 Ago 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Qué va para nada.
> Es comportarse como animales, pero en un estadio mental más elevado.



nusé nusé.... suena muy aburrido


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (15 Ago 2021)

Historia brutal de derroicion, cuadro de costumbres de la mujer de nuestros tiempos


----------



## kakarot (15 Ago 2021)

Tocho inside


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Ago 2021)

María León, actriz: «Yo me imagino con un novio en una casa y me muero»


THEN:










NOW:









What happened ?

Feminism.


----------



## Ghosterin (15 Ago 2021)

kicorv dijo:


> No sabía de este hilo. 10/10.
> 
> Por qué no se fija este hilo en el foro? Vamos, deberíamos promocionarlo como han hecho las feminazis con la canción del violador eres tú, como mínimo.
> 
> ...



Él que relata la historia conoce todos los puntos que hay que incluir para hacer que sea interesante (aspirante a funcionaria, actitud de diva, postureta, hipotecada, engañada por un inmigrante que la deja tirada junto al "regalito", y empastillada) a la hora de relatar el tópico de feminista amargada, y temedora y fóbica de hombres por sus malas decisiones, y sus espectativas irreales basadas en un ego desmedido. Al final la historia acaba con un desenlace muy "kármico", ya que muere sola debido a que siempre estuvo sola, por rechazar a todo el que no la gustaba.

¿Sabes quién o qué algoritmo determina que un hilo se fije o no?.


----------



## Erik morden (15 Ago 2021)

Ghosterin dijo:


> Él que relata la historia conoce todos los puntos que hay que incluir para hacer que sea interesante (aspirante a funcionaria, actitud de diva, postureta, hipotecada, engañada por un inmigrante que la deja tirada junto al "regalito", y empastillada) a la hora de relatar el tópico de feminista amargada, y temedora y fóbica de hombres por sus malas decisiones, y sus espectativas irreales basadas en un ego desmedido. Al final la historia acaba con un desenlace muy "kármico", ya que muere sola debido a que siempre estuvo sola, por rechazar a todo el que no la gustaba.
> 
> ¿Sabes quién o qué algoritmo determina que un hilo se fije o no?.



Lee sinuhe el egipcio y llora. 
Este hilo no lo escribió una calculadora, simplemente uno que sabe dar a las teclas


----------



## kicorv (15 Ago 2021)

Ghosterin dijo:


> Él que relata la historia conoce todos los puntos que hay que incluir para hacer que sea interesante (aspirante a funcionaria, actitud de diva, postureta, hipotecada, engañada por un inmigrante que la deja tirada junto al "regalito", y empastillada) a la hora de relatar el tópico de feminista amargada, y temedora y fóbica de hombres por sus malas decisiones, y sus espectativas irreales basadas en un ego desmedido. Al final la historia acaba con un desenlace muy "kármico", ya que muere sola debido a que siempre estuvo sola, por rechazar a todo el que no la gustaba.
> 
> ¿Sabes quién o qué algoritmo determina que un hilo se fije o no?.



No es @calopez?


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (25 Ago 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> María León, actriz: «Yo me imagino con un novio en una casa y me muero»
> 
> 
> THEN:
> ...



El tema es que estas famosas al final se quedan embarazadas a los 44, y los medios cuentan el tema como "ay qué chorprecha, los 44 son los nuevos 25". 

La Pilar de turno con 34 años ve 50 noticias por el estilo y se piensa que ella todavía tiene 10 o 15 años por delante para quedarse preñadas. Luego resulta que cuando se les antoja se dan cuenta de que ellas NO tienen pasta para pagarse los tratamientos de fertilidad y los mil intentos de inseminación que ha necesitado la famosita para cantar bingo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Dic 2021)

Hilo mítico. 

Creo que fue el que terminó de "derroer" a la forera Animosa. A partir de aquí practicamente desapareció del foro o casi. La destrozó literalmente.

Lo bueno es que un relato aplicable a muchas mujeres actuales. Muchas se reconocerán pero no querrán reconocerse. Se merece el reflote.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (14 Dic 2021)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/que-siente-una-mujer-cuando-tiene-que-quedarse-con-un-hombre-beta-porque-no-tiene-mas-remedio.921622/post-19801776


----------



## El Caga Chele (11 Dic 2022)

upeado


----------



## EL NEGRO (11 Dic 2022)

pistacho2 dijo:


> Tomad nota de esta historia, hembritas empoderaditas que aún estáis más o menos a tiempo de no acabar convertidas en despojos humanos. Se me ocurrió tras leer este hilo.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Por que no tiene chincheta este post ?

es una obra maestra ...

besis


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (11 Dic 2022)

Tengo el texto en Word. De lo mejor que se ha escrito en Burbuja.


----------



## kizaru87 (11 Dic 2022)

UP, que nunca se pierda este registro histórico.


----------



## elpesetilla (11 Dic 2022)

es un resentido con las mujeres


----------



## Gayolo II (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Manteka (11 Dic 2022)

Ya lo habia leido, pero lo he vuelto a leer, y lo voy a mandar a unos grupos de whatsapp


----------



## SNB Superstar (11 Dic 2022)

Ha todo hezto, ¿Pili de hera felpudosa o coñocalba?


----------



## Pirro (12 Dic 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> *Estoy esperando la versión PACO de este post*.



Version corta.

Paco está soltero, su casa está llena de mierda porque no hay mujer poniendo orden y limpieza. En el puticlub que suele frecuentar lo llaman Don Francisco.

Paco es feliz.

Fin.


----------



## angek (12 Dic 2022)

pistacho2 dijo:


> con el Anal Inthruder 4000 aún funcionando y vibrando insertado en su ano muerto



Esto es lo que he sacado de provecho hoy. 

Buenas noches.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (12 Dic 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> Tengo el texto en Word. De lo mejor que se ha escrito en Burbuja.



Cada vez que lo reflotan me lo vuelvo a leer y siempre encuentro algún detalle en el que no me había fijado. 

A todo esto, al autor no se le ha vuelto a ver el pelo por el foro, lástima, tenía hilos bastante loleantes.


----------



## Miss Andorra (12 Dic 2022)

Me he reido mucho. Publica mas cuentos de este estilo, es una obra maestra.


----------



## SPQR (27 Dic 2022)

De lo mejor que he leido en vurvuga. Tremendo empoderroyamiento de Pili. El ex-forero Pistacho2 tiene mucho arte y bastante malafollá.

Llegué aquí gracias al peazo de matxirulo de @HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L , por cierto. 

Grasias por la hemosión y el ratillo de LOL, Paco. También a Pistacho, claro.

Me atrevería a proponer un final de la historia donde Obongo, el hije mulato, muere en una narcobalasera en Parla. Avisan a Mamadou que vuelve de Senegal y consigue heredar el piso de Pili gracias a los buenos oficios de la trabajadora social y la abogada de Alcorcón Acoje, que le arreglan el papeleo desinteresadamente, por mandanga de la buena. Misifú acaba sus dias en una ceremonia vudú para purificar el piso de Pilar.


----------



## Mitramaster2 (27 Dic 2022)

Vaya joya. Excelente descripción de la sociedad actual y futura. El Gregarismo de la mujer, como arma de destrucción de Occidente.


----------



## Unhumano (27 Dic 2022)

Brutal historia!, aqui otro que descubre hilo ahora gracias a que lo postearon en el de Beatriz Gimeno

Lo de los orfidales con whisky y satisfyer esta a la orden del dia por lo que se ve:


----------



## SPQR (27 Dic 2022)

Pistacho2 dejó el floro. Ahora rema duramente como emperdedor y empuja carritos en dirección al Xsara Picasso color Champagne en el aparcamiento de un centro comercial random los sábados por la tarde.



Miss Andorra dijo:


> Me he reido mucho. Publica mas cuentos de este estilo, es una obra maestra.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289477


----------



## InKilinaTor (27 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Yo no follo.
> Yo *hago el amor*.



B]hago el amor[/B][/SIZE].
[/QUOTE]

Macho tengo 52 años y sigo sin saber qué cojones es hacer el amor

¿Me lo explicas?


----------



## Miss Andorra (27 Dic 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Pistacho2 dejó el floro. Ahora rema duramente como emperdedor y empuja carritos en dirección al Xsara Picasso color Champagne en el aparcamiento de un centro comercial random los sábados por la tarde.



Normal, la paguita para el hijo de Pili no se va a pagar solita.


----------



## SPQR (27 Dic 2022)

Es un troleo. Todo el floro sabe que sepultada lo que hace es la estrella de mar.



InKilinaTor dijo:


> > *hago el amor*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Dic 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Es un troleo. Todo el floro sabe que sepultada lo que hace es la estrella de mar.



Yo hago ver las estrellas.
De placer, claro.
Y al que le corresponde.


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Dic 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Macho tengo 52 años y sigo sin saber qué cojones es hacer el amor
> 
> ¿Me lo explicas?



Bueno es experimentar un frenesí animal, pero a la vez con sentimientos de cariño.
¿Todavía no lo sabías a tu edad?
Te voy a tener que presentar a mis amigas.


----------



## InKilinaTor (27 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Bueno es experimentar un frenesí animal, pero a la vez con sentimientos de cariño.
> ¿Todavía no lo sabías a tu edad?
> Te voy a tener que presentar a mis amigas.



Vamos como cuando la agarro de las asas y mientras la empujo como un potro y la doy azotes la digo : que buena estás zorra, estás empapada.

Entonces si.


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Dic 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Vamos como cuando la agarro de las asas y mientras la empujo como un potro y la doy azotes la digo : que buena estás zorra, estás empapada.
> 
> Entonces si.



Claro.
Lo que pasa es que a mí el que me potrea es mi santo.
Que menudita tarde me dio el día 25.


----------



## InKilinaTor (27 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Claro.
> Lo que pasa es que a mí el que me potrea es mi santo.
> Que menudita tarde me dio el día 25.



Bienvenida al club, yo tb pase una buena tarde el 25, lo malo del frenesí es que cuando apuntas mal y vas con fuerza.

Entra....

Pero con amor XD


----------



## Gordoharinas final boss (27 Dic 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Bienvenida al club, yo tb pase una buena tarde el 25, lo malo del frenesí es que cuando apuntas mal y vas con fuerza.
> 
> Entra....
> 
> Pero con amor XD



Gordo confeso fracasado que das pena con tus aportes de indigente muerto de hambre en consumo responsable, ya tienes que tener problemas de dinero, pegate un tiro


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Dic 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Ha todo hezto, ¿Pili de hera felpudosa o coñocalba?



Conyotirilla.


----------



## Rescatador (27 Dic 2022)

pistacho2 dijo:


> En el triste y casi solitario entierro, sus primos comentarán que la pobre tuvo muy mala suerte en la vida, y también en la muerte. *Tan mala suerte que la tierra cubrió su ataúd a los pocos meses de jubilarse y acabar de pagar su hipoteca*. Pero en el ambiente flotará la inconfesable verdad de que Pilar, Pili, se pasó más de 40 años persiguiendo esa mala suerte con todas sus fuerzas. Los asistentes al entierro volverán a casa con sus familias y de Pilar, la pobre Pili, esa mujer tan especial, nadie volverá a acordarse.



En este último párrafo y en la frase señalada en negrita se resume todo.

Dejó de ser ama de SU casa, esposa de SU marido, amante del cartero/butanero y madre de SUS hijos para convertirse en una hormiga numeraria cualquiera y/o una abeja obrera más para hacer más rico aún al estado, al banco y al empresario.

Lo único que cambió es que en vez de zumbarse a un novio que no llegó a marido o a algún amante discretamente, pasó a fockearse al profesor de zumba, al marido de la vecina y a medio barrio más sin tener ningún reproche sociual por ello.

@ATARAXIO


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> En este último párrafo y en la frase señalada en negrita se resume todo.
> 
> Dejó de ser ama de SU casa, esposa de SU marido, amante del cartero/butanero y madre de SUS hijos para convertirse en una hormiga numeraria cualquiera y/o una abeja obrera más para hacer más rico aún al estado, al banco y al empresario.
> 
> ...




Lo que han hecho es convertir a las españolas en eunucos.

Eunucos en una eterna adolescencia como Peter Pan.



Es irrevante el número de relaciones sexuales o de parejas si no se tienen hijos.
Son pasatiempos absurdos qué esclavizan al individuo, habitualmente llamados vicios.

Si la promiscuidad diese felicidad, las putas serían felices.

Todo el lugar está aquí y todo tiempo es ahora .
No te sacia lo que hayas comido ayer, ni se vive de recuerdos del pasado glorioso, si es que alguno se ha salvado, puesto que los momentos del placer evanescente quedan eclipsados por los momentos de dolor permanente que causan las inevitables rupturas y la confrontación.

La mayoría de las fotos, si se conservan, de antiguas parejas, causan más dolor y odio que alegría.


----------



## todoayen (27 Dic 2022)

Pepe se hace unas pajas, se pone el Doom eternal y disfruta hasta que sea demasiado viejo para empalmarse o masacrar demonios. Eso sí, el el tío favorito de sus sobrinos


----------

